
How often do we make dynamic type checks [in ruby]? (Martin Fowler) - justinweiss
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/DynamicTypeCheck.html
======
queensnake
... and while you're developing / debugging? I only know I do it a lot in any
significant Python code. If there's a secret I'm missing, I'd be glad to know
what it is.

